# [Not searching anymore]



## Lindeloef (Jan 11, 2013)

*[ We are not looking anymore, the Position is filled]*


-------------------
Hello fellow Roleplayers.
Our Group seeks one more player to join in.

We play between every Monday 7.30 pm (19.30) to 10.30 pm (22.30) at UTC+1 (or GMT+1 if you prefer that).
So if you have time and want to join a D&D 4e campaign let me know.
Language is English, but don't worry if you are not a native English speaker, neither are we!
We have 3 Germans (on of them is me), 1 Dutch and 1 from Finland. So accent galore ^^

We play over Skype and Maptool (version maptool-1.3.b87)


If  you want to join a campaign that is super serious and/or grimdark, this  is the wrong place to look. It can and will get silly sometimes. Recent  examples would be : A ghost that haunts the party and plays tricks on  them while they sleep (like tying a cat to their head) or a town that is  cursed with Broccoli growing out of their ears.
Also our Campaign in kinda light on the fighting side (cause the group kinda avoids trouble), so lots of time for roleplaying 

The  Party consists of a Fighter, a Warlord, a thief and a Wizard. (ex  members were a bard and a ranger) So you can play which class you want  as every role is covered. The only restrictions are NO EVIL character  and no Dwarf race (our Campaign evolved into that).

If you are interested you can either answer in this thread


----------



## AGF25 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Lindeloef. I am new to 4e, played ad&d and 3e long ago, but looking to get into 4e (read material but no XP). I am in Switzerland, so GMT+1 is ideal; 30something. Just want to know how often you guys meet, and whether at week-end or during weekday?


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh god, I forgot to write that down ^^ (edited 1st post to add this)

We meet Mondays, every week (if possible)


----------



## Lindeloef (Jan 15, 2013)

We are done searching for another Player


----------



## AGF25 (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright. Happy Gaming.


----------

